# My New Halloween Website



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

New Links and Banners on my Site.
Some great new stuff.
Check it out.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

Seems an Erroneous IRS Hit showed up on my Website today.
Question is: Why?
All they will find is a small, Community - Based Yard Haunt, that we put on at our own Expense. It is FREE to our Community. Always has been!
We buy and make all of our own Props, Scares and Startles, as well as Candy and Decorations.
Even the Scharacter Positions are VOLUNTEER Only.
The Haunt belongs Not to us, but to the Children of our Community.
There is Nothing there to Tax or otherwise Audit us for.
We have Always been cooperative with our Taxes and other Information.
Growing this Haunt to the point of the other Pro Haunts is at least another 5 - 6, maybe even 10 years away, at the very least.
Do we enjoy what we do and want to do this Right? Absolutely.
What the IRS has to do with my Haunt is Nothing whatsoever.
This is my HOBBY! Get a life, IRS. Stop sticking your Putrid Noses where they Don't belong!
IF you show up on my Doorstep, I will show you that this is just a once a year Hobby - Nothing more. Nothing there to Tax, because I will pay my regular Taxes on April 15th.
We make Nothing on this. Never, Ever have!


----------



## GoTTi (Oct 9, 2010)

webs.com....you shouldnt use those free webhost. you dont real get the full potential from them that your site can be.

are you able to pay for a webhost (real one) where you can get lotf of options?

do you have a domain name (.com or .net) in mind that you can register with a registrar?


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

It is all I can afford right now.
I am struggling financially.
Sorry, I cannot afford Registry.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Haunted Hacienda

Your website is off to a great start. I LOVE the banner and your avatar/logo. And Haunted Hacienda is a great name for a haunt.

My biggest comment is that I NEED to see some photos of your haunt and I can't track them down. Maybe it's too early? If you can get some more photos up, that'll make your site a lot more useful.  

I kind of agree that webs.com may not be the best solution for you - you've got a pretty complicated site with a lot of sections that you don't really seem to need. That makes it a little difficult to find the important content. I think that's the fault of webs.com. 
Keep working on this. It IS a great start (and getting started is half the battle). 
But if you want to take things up a notch for next year, I would try a Wordpress blog (www.wordpress.com). It's FREE and pretty easy to use. You might just want to go and poke around at wordpress.com.

Here's the reasons I think Wordpress might work better for you.
1. NO ADS
2. Simple interface.
3. Simple templates (which in my opinion is a good thing) You can customize the banner with your own (and your banner is gorgeous.)
4. Content-wise, you just write stuff, categorize it and post it. You can allow comments and moderate them. Stuff just sorts chronologically (but you can create new pages for things like FAQs if you want.)
5. It's used for a lot of professional sites (although most of them pay for hosting and a domain name so they have more flexibility.)
6. Use it with the free accounts from Flickr (for photos) and YouTube (for video) and link to them. (Wordpress needs a bit of work handling videos and photos on their own.)

Congratulations on the new site. It's a big step, and you've done a great job (I bet you've already learned a lot. Looks WAAAAY better than my first site). But if you have some spare time, try a wordpress blog. If you don't like it, just trash it. No loss.

Good luck and keep the updates coming. 

(And don't worry too much about the visitor logs and comment spam. Lots of nasty web crawlers and bots out there that don't even know what they're doing.)


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Sorry for the ramble.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 18, 2008)

No worries on the Ramble. 
Thanks.
If you go to my Links Page, go to My Halloween Facebook (FB) Page, Go to the Photos Tab, you can find last year's Haunt Pics.
This year's are not up yet. Too early.
My Site is actually pretty simple for my liking.
I am Not an IT Expert or Wizard by any stretch of the imagination.
I put in only what I thought would be necessary or relevant to explain what is going on.
Thanks, but I have tried Wordpress.
I don't like it. Too complicated.
Plus, having been Stalked for years on line and off for a number of years, I really don't like Blogs.
I want to limit the amount of Info that gets out at any one time.
God forbid that the same people should find it and use it to smear me continually and twist things to where it disrupts my haunt, or for that matter, even worse, that they should show up at my Haunt and disrupt my Haunt.


----------

